# Not ... anymore — [Grammar]



## ujjain

I don't use Firefox anymore.
 I don't drink coffee anymore.
 I am not at home anymore.

In all Germanic/Romance languages it seems these sentences are easily  translated (French: ne... plus), but I have not figured out how to  translate such sentences in Turkish.


----------



## Rallino

Anymore, as in: 'never again', is conveyed with the word *artık*.

<Artık  ....... verb-in-negative.>

Artık Firefox kullanmıyorum.
Artık kahve içmiyorum.
Artık evde değilim.

Compare it with the sentences: "I don't want anymore coffee." i.e. Anymore + noun, where 'anymore' is used to indicate that the current amount is enough, we use "daha fazla + negative."

I don't want anymore coffee. = Daha fazla kahve istemiyorum.
I don't want to eat anymore pizza. = Daha fazla pizza yemek istemiyorum.


----------



## ujjain

Thanks! You have been very helpful.


----------



## Outsider

Rallino said:


> Compare it with the sentences: "I don't want anymore coffee." i.e. Anymore + noun, where 'anymore' is used to indicate that the current amount is enough, we use "daha fazla + negative."
> 
> I don't want anymore coffee. = Daha fazla kahve istemiyorum.
> I don't want to eat anymore pizza. = Daha fazla pizza yemek istemiyorum.


The proper spelling is with two words, "any more". I see a difference between the two sentences, though:
I don't want any more coffee = I don't want more coffee than I already have.
I don't want coffee anymore = I used to want coffee, but now I don't.

And both are different from "I don't want coffee ever again".


----------



## Rallino

You're right about the spelling.

However I don't agree with :



> I don't want any more coffee = I don't want more coffee than I already have.
> I don't want coffee anymore = I used to want coffee, but now I don't.
> 
> And both are different from "I don't want coffee ever again".



First one is different, yes. However the second one is the same._ 


I don't want coffee anymore _and _I don't want coffee ever again_ have the same meaning.

They both mean: _I don't want coffee from now on._ And that's what helps us translate. _From now on = Artık_; _Any more = Daha fazla + negative
_


----------



## Outsider

I believe "I don't want coffee anymore" can also mean "I used to want coffee, and I do not want coffee right now, but I may want coffee again in the future".


----------



## samikenina

it depends where you put the 'anymore'
i dont want anymore coffee.   .Daha fazla coffee istimiyorum...any more in terms of how much/quantity
i dont want coffee anymore  ..meaning from now on.. any more in a time frame
Artık coffee istimiyorum   from now on
or şimdiden sonra /bundan sonra..from now on


----------



## Rallino

Moderator's note:

We're venturing onto the off-topic lands again.  Let's not discuss the subtle diffierences of 'anymore/any more' here.

*Thread closed.*


----------

